# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فرق بین دانشگاه فرهنگیان(تربیت معلم سابق) با دانشگاه تربیت دبیر رجایی

## Sina98

سلام...عنوان تاپیک معلومه دیگه...
میخواستم بدونم فرق بین دانشگاه فرهنگیان(تربیت معلم سابق) با دانشگاه تربیت دبیر رجایی چیه؟؟
مثلا هر دو حقوق میدن؟
یا...
اصلا چه تفاوت ها و چه شباهت های با هم دارند؟؟

----------


## Sina98

UP

----------


## Aseydreza

چرا کسی جواب نمیده ؟؟؟
بیچاره 
الان مثلا اگه یه ثاپیک چرت مثل انتخاب منابع یا عقب موندگی ازمون که کلیشه ای بود 
پره جواب میشد!!!!

----------


## Mandi96

> سلام...عنوان تاپیک معلومه دیگه...
> میخواستم بدونم فرق بین دانشگاه فرهنگیان(تربیت معلم سابق) با دانشگاه تربیت دبیر رجایی چیه؟؟
> مثلا هر دو حقوق میدن؟
> یا...
> اصلا چه تفاوت ها و چه شباهت های با هم دارند؟؟



دو سال از اولین باری که "علی احمدی" وزیر وقت آموزش و پرورش ایده دانشگاه فرهنگیان را مطرح کرد، گذشته و از آن زمان تاکنون تاسیس این دانشگاه روند پر پیچ و خمی را طی کرده است اما در نهایت شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی الزامات این دانشگاه را تعیین کرد.به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، اولین بار سوم آذر ماه سال 87 علیرضا علی احمدی وزیر وقت آموزش و پرورش در مراسم بیستمین سالگرد تأسیس دانشگاه پیام نور از تأسیس دانشگاه بزرگ فرهنگیان خبر داد و گفت: تأسیس این "دانشگاه" در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در حال بررسی است.پس از آن در 17 اسفند ماه سال 87 "علیرضا علی احمدی" وزیر وقت آموزش و پرورش در گفتگو با مهر یادآور شد: مدرسه دارالفنون با کاربری جدید به دانشگاه فرهنگیان تبدیل می شود و بخشی از آن نیز موزه خواهد شد.وی اضافه کرد: مدرسه قدیمی دارالفنون با کاربری جدید برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان در نظر گرفته شده است و با هماهنگی که با سازمان میراث فرهنگی داریم بازسازی آن به زودی آغاز خواهد شد. البته بخشی از این مدرسه نیز موزه می شود.در زمان اعلام این اخبار گزارشهای متعدد تحلیلی در این زمینه عنوان شد که به بررسی کارکردهای دانشگاه تربیت معلم و لزوم نگاه دوباره به دانشگاهی که در این حوزه فعالیت می کند، پرداختند.عبدالجواد طاهری زاده رئیس وقت دانشگاه تربیت معلم معتقد است از تربیت معلم تنها یک نام بر روی دانشگاه تربیت معلم باقی مانده است که منشا تمامی مشکلات برای دانشجویان و مسئولین دانشگاه است و سایر دستگاهها احساس می کنند که وظیفه دانشگاه تربیت معلم تنها "تربیت معلم" است و هیچ فعالیت پژوهشی در این دانشگاه صورت نمی گیرد.وی تاکید می کند قرار نیست دانشگاه تربیت معلم با دانشگاه فرهنگیان جایگزین شود. پیشنهاد تاسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان به این منظور داده شد که آموزش و پرورش برای خودش در این دانشگاه نیرو تربیت کند.طاهری زاده در ادامه می گوید: اگر دانشگاه تربیت معلم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان تبدیل شود وضع بهتر که نمی شود بدتر هم خواهد شد. دانشگاههای تربیت معلم عملاً کار تربیت دبیر انجام نمی دهند چرا که درصد ناچیزی از دانشجویان در رشته های دبیری مشغول به تحصیل اند و این در حالی است که بیش از 10 سال است دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی وابسته به وزارت آموزش و پرورش راه اندازی شده است.وی اضافه می کند: جلسات متعددی با وزرای علوم و آموزش و پرورش و اعضای شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی داشتیم به این نتیجه رسیدیم که با تاسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان به اضافه دانشگاه شهید رجایی، عملا دیگر دانشگاههای تربیت معلم باید تغییر نام پیدا کنند.رئیس وقت دانشگاه تربیت معلم تاکید می کند: ما با استدلال گفته ایم که مخالف تغییر دانشگاه تربیت معلم به دانشگاه فرهنگیان هستیم و به گمان ما دانشگاه فرهنگیان برای آموزش و پرورش نیرو تربیت خواهد کرد.طاهری زاده یادآور می شود: بعد از تاسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان تمام دانشجویان دبیری به آن سمت هدایت می شوند و دیگر در دفترچه کنکور چیزی به نام رشته های تربیت معلم وجود نخواهد داشت.در 30 آذر ماه سال 87 رجبعلی برزویی - مدیرکل وقت دفتر گسترش آموزش عالی به مهر گفت: ایجاد دانشگاهی با عنوان دانشگاه فرهنگیان توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش تا کنون به وزارت علوم ارائه نشده است.در همان زمان محمدرضا مخبردزفولی دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره اظهارات وزیر آموزش و پرورش درباره بررسی تأسیس دانشگاه بزرگ فرهنگیان در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نیز تاکید کرد طرحی در این زمینه ارائه نشده اما موضوع ساماندهی و انسجام بخشی به تربیت معلم در شورا در حال پیگیری است.دانشگاه تربیت معلم و یا دانشگاه فرهنگیان به یک تناقض بدل شده بود. در این زمان مشخص نبود که وقتی دانشگاه تربیت معلم در کشور وجود دارد چه نیازی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان است و از سوی دیگر این مسئله هم مشخص نبود که دانشگاه فرهنگیان برای ادامه تحصیل این گروه است یا خیر.تاریخچه ایجاد مراکز تربیت معلم در کشور نشان می داد که پس از تأسیس "دارالفنون" در سال 1229 و ایجاد مدارس جدید نیاز به معلم برای تدریس در مدارس به ویژه معلمانی که با اصول تعلیم و تربیت جدید آشنا باشند احساس ‌شد. تصویب قانونی در اردیبهشت ماه سال 1290 توسط مجلس شورای ملی اولین اقدام رسمی در زمینه تربیت معلم در ایران است.تصویب قانون تأسیس دارلمعلمین مرکزی در سال 1297 توسط مجلس شورای ملی،‌ تصویب و‌ تصویب دوره تحصیلات فنی دارالمعلمین ابتدایی ولایات و ایالات در مهر ماه 1306 توسط شورای عالی معارف از ابتدایی ترین اقدامات صورت گرفته در تاریخ ایران برای تربیت معلم محسوب می شود.برابر قانون تربیت معلم در سال 1312 دارالمعلمین عالی به دانشسرای عالی تغییر نام یافت. در سال 1343 نیز دانشسرای عالی صنعتی تأسیس شد که هدف آن تربیت دبیران فنی برای هنرستانها بود که این دانشسرا نیز بعدها به دانشگاه علم و صنعت تبدیل شد. در سال 1343 دانشسرای عالی منحل و به جای آن سازمان تربیت معلم و تحقیقات تربیتی ایجاد شد و در نهایت در سال 1353 به دانشگاه تربیت معلم تغییر نام یافت.پس از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی، اساسنامه جدید مراکز تربیت معلم در سال 1358 تصویب شد که  به موجب آن مراکز تربیت معلم تأسیس شدند. آزمون اولین دوره پذیرش دانشجو برای این مراکز در سال 58 برگزار شد اما از سال 1369 آزمون ورودی مراکز تربیت معلم در آزمون ورودی دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی ادغام شد و در اسفندماه سال 1381 اساسنامه جدید مراکز تربیت معلم به تصویب وزارت علوم رسید و در تیرماه سال 1382 به وزارت آموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شد.پس از اعلام اخبار متفاوت در زمینه ایجاد دانشگاه فرهنگیان، 22 فروردین ماه سال 88 محمدمهدی زاهدی - وزیر وقت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در اجلاس روسای دانشگاهها از تهیه اساسنامه دانشگاه فرهنگیان مخصوص تربیت نیرو برای آموزش و پرورش خبر داده و گفته بود این اساسنامه به زودی به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ارسال می شود.در 9 اردیبهشت ماه سال 88 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تأسیس دانشگاه ویژه فرهنگیان را تصویب کرد. اما هنوز مشخص نبود که ایجاد دانشگاه فرهنگیان به فعالیت دانشگاه تربیت معلم پایان می بخشد یا نه. با این حال دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اظهار داشته بود: ساماندهی مراکز تربیت معلم موضوعی فراتر از یک وزارتخانه و فرابخشی است باید به تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برسد.در همین زمان از سوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام شد که اعضای هیئت امنای دانشگاه فرهنگیان تعیین شده است و یکی از اعضای آن رئیس جمهور خواهد بود. مخبر دزفولی در آن زمان یادآور شده بود: دانشگاه فرهنگیان دارای هیئت امنایی مرکب از 10 نفر از صاحبنظران حوزه تعلیم و تربیت و مسائل آموزش و پرورش به عنوان اعضای حقیقی و پنج نفر دیگر مرکب از رئیس جمهور، دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، وزیر آموزش و پرورش، وزیر علوم و رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی به عنوان اعضای حقوقی خواهد بود که رئیس جمهور ریاست هیئت امنا را بر عهده خواهد داشت.13 اردیبهشت ماه سال 88 شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با توجه به تصویب ایجاد دانشگاهی ویژه فرهنگیان تاکید کرد برای تغییر رویکرد و نام دانشگاههای تربیت معلم تصمیم گیری می کند. این موضوع پس از آنکه روسای دانشگاههای تربیت معلم خواستار تغییر نام دانشگاههای خود شدند، رخ داد.25 اردیبهشت ماه سال 88 علیرضا علی احمدی وزیر وقت آموزش و پرورش از استخدام برترینهای دانشگاه فرهنگیان در آموزش و پرورش خبر داد و گفت: دانشگاه فرهنگیان همانند دانشگاه تربیت مدرس که برای تربیت استاد راه اندازی شده، برای تربیت مربی، دبیر و معلم جهت آموزش و پرورش راه اندازی می شود.علی احمدی به مهر گفت: دانشگاه بزرگ فرهنگیان با تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و تعیین هیئت امنا شکل گرفته است. این دانشگاه مراکز تربیت معلم و آموزشکده های فنی و حرفه ای برتر موجود را در بر می گیرد و علاوه بر ستاد مرکزی در تهران در سراسر کشور شعبه خواهد داشت.وی با بیان اینکه دانشگاه فرهنگیان در حوزه آموزشهای تخصصی چه در مقاطع تحصیلات تکمیلی و چه در دوره کارشناسی فعالیت خواهد داشت، اظهار داشت: برنامه های پژوهش، خلاقیت و نوآوری نیزجزء برنامه های کاری این دانشگاه است.وزیر وقت آموزش و پرورش اضافه کرد: اساتید این دانشگاه از بین افرادی که دکتری دارند و در آموزش و پرورش شاغل هستند و داوطلبینی که شرایط ویژه دانشگاه فرهنگیان را داشته باشند، پذیرش می شوند. دانشگاه فرهنگیان با محوریت رشته های علوم انسانی و هنر فعالیت می کند.

----------


## Mandi96

علی احمدی یادآور شد: در حال حاضر دارالفنون را به عنوان ستاد مرکزی این دانشگاه قرار داده ایم و هر یک از شعبات مراکز تربیت معلم و آموزشکده های فنی و حرفه ای که واجد شرایط و استانداردهای آموزش عالی کشور باشند شعبات دانشگاه فرهنگیان می شوند از این رو رقابتی بین مراکز تربیت معلم و آموزشکده های فنی و حرفه ای به جود می آید.در همان زمان محمدرضا مخبر دزفولی دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با تاکید بر اینکه فعالیت دانشگاههای تربیت معلم ادامه می یابد، گفت: مراکز تربیت معلم به کار خود ادامه می دهند و شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی علیرغم وجود مراکز آموزش عالی که در زمینه تربیت معلم فعالیت داشتند با تأسیس دانشگاه ویژه فرهنگیان موافقت کرد.دبیر شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اضافه کرد: ارتقای جایگاه منزلت معلمی و دست اندرکاران تعلیم و تربیت اقتضا می کرد که مرکز علمی و دانشگاه ویژه ای برای این افراد تعریف شود تا ورودی های جدید که می خواهند به نظام تعلیم و تربیت وارد شوند بدانند که باید از این مسیر عبور کنند.اول خرداد ماه سال 88 طرحی در مجلس شورای اسلامی با عنوان ساماندهی و نحوه اداره مراکز تربیت معلم طرح می شود و اعضای کمیسیون آموزش در این باره یادآور می شوند که در این طرح قرار است دانشگاهی جامع برای تربیت معلم در نظر گرفته شود.نمایندگان مجلس در خصوص منافات داشتن این طرح با موضوع تأسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان تاکید می کردند: طرح تأسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان به تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نرسیده و تنها راجع به آن بحث شده است.5 خردادماه سال 88 با وجود اینکه یکی از معاونین وزارت آموزش و پرورش از پذیرش 60 هزار دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری در دانشگاه فرهنگیان خبر داده بود، مدیرکل وقت دفتر گسترش آموزش عالی تاکید کرد که تا این لحظه شورای گسترش آموزش عالی برای تعیین ظرفیت دانشگاه فرهنگیان و تاسیس رشته ای در این دانشگاه مجوزی صادر نکرده است.رجبعلی برزویی گفت: تأسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی است اما طبق قانون باید برای ایجاد رشته و پذیرش دانشجو از دفتر گسترش وزارت علوم مجوز دریافت کند. وزارت علوم پس از دریافت درخواست ایجاد رشته و ظرفیت از وزارت آموزش و پرورش برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان، درخواست را مورد بررسی قرار می دهد و مطابق ضوابط و شرایط به این دانشگاه مجوز می دهد.موضوع دانشگاه فرهنگیان همچنان مسکوت باقی مانده بود تا اینکه حمیدرضا حاجی بابایی وزیر آموزش و پرورش در دی ماه سال 89 اعلام کرد که در آینده ای نزدیک، تاسیس دانشگاه جامع فرهنگیان به تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی خواهد رسید.آینده نزدیک وزیر آموزش و پرورش در سه شنبه 10 اسفند ماه 89 فرا رسید و پس از اصلاح بخشی از شرایط اجرایی این دانشگاه، تاسیس آن در شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نهایی شد. بنابر مصوبه شورا "دانشگاه فرهنگیان" با هدف ارتقا سطح علمی، آموزشی و پژوهشی فرهنگیان آموزش و پرورش و معلمان و ساماندهی آموزش عالی در وزارت آموزش و پرورش راه اندازی می شود.

----------


## Mandi96

> چرا کسی جواب نمیده ؟؟؟
> بیچاره 
> الان مثلا اگه یه ثاپیک چرت مثل انتخاب منابع یا عقب موندگی ازمون که کلیشه ای بود 
> پره جواب میشد!!!!


سلام
کافی بود یه سرچ بکنید :Yahoo (50):

----------

